# ICM camera profile for LR ?



## Bernard (Sep 28, 2015)

I have an .icm color profile for my camera.
Is it possible to use it with LR, or 'convert' it so I can use it ?
Bernard


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 28, 2015)

Probably not. As far as I know, an .icm profile is based on an existing rendering, but Lightroom camera profiles are applied during rendering. You could say that an .icm profile is an 'RGB profile', while Lightroom needs a 'RAW profile'.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 28, 2015)

You can, however, use the free DNG Profile Editor to create your own profile for your camera, if you'd like to do so.  The easiest way to do it involves using a ColorChecker Chart.


----------



## Bernard (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks Victoria and Johan.
My best option is then to have a custom camera profile built by a provider.
Bernard


----------

